# how do you verify an OEM part?



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi guys. I am wondering if there is a way to determine whether a part, specifically a body panel (I.e. front fender), is an OEM part or if it is a reproduction part. Does anyone know how tell an origanl body panel from a repop?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

An original panel will usually be used....oem for these cars is pretty rare. OEM panels were black primer (just like the repop stuff) but thicker gauge metal. OEM panels fit properly, unlike most repops.


----------

